# Some Spiders Out In The Garden



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Just a few pics of spiders around the house.
St Andrews crossweb.







Tent spider







Nephila. These bad girls have a leg span bigger than your hand but males only span about 1" and live on the edges of the females web. Pretty cool and everywhere at the moment. First pic is a bit smaller than lifesize, the second one is a monster with a leg span of about 9". She is bit high up to get a decent pic, her web is about 7ft across and comes to head height so I might lure her down with some food and get a good shot.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking spiders. although they do kinda creep me out. its the long spindly legs which makes me feel wierd. lol. but i deffinetly can appreciate them. from a safe distance of course :laugh:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very cool pictures man, I'm not really scared of spiders but I'm thankfull all I have to worry about are daddy long legs haha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pretty!


----------

